# Use of Selenium during pregnancy



## Siloet

It is a long shot for me to ask this question because I doubt many people will know the answer, and there is not much information online on it, but I thought, why not try?

I have hoshimoto's disease, and since I started taking Selenium and synthroid, my antibody number has gone back down to normal. Anyway, I am now 8 weeks pregnant and wondering if anyone knows if I should continue taking the selenium, and if so, how much? I am currently taking 200mcg (i believe). I will ask my doctor for his opinion, but I have learned to also do my own research IN ADDITION to taking the advice of any doctor. 

I have searched and searched the internet for information regarding hoshimoto's and selenium supplements during pregnancy, but I have yet to find anything substantial. Can anyone share their experience with me please? I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance :)


----------



## Siloet

Just to answer my own question...and to help anyone who may have the same question in the future. My fertility doc says its totally fine to take it. its just an antioxidant. Just make sure your not getting too much (anything over 200mcg is too much). i lowered my dose to 100mcg supplement and also drink boost that has selenium


----------



## ruby09

So glad you and your doctor found a solution. H & H 9 months to you!


----------

